# Steamer Pans



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Looking into Steamer Pans to go on the hob. Any suggestions on what to look for along with what to avoid?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

For the last 8 years we use a cheapo from Matalan, done us great service and get used most of the days. 
All stainless steel so goes in the dishwasher (if we had one) 
And big enough, at least for the two of us, two tier, works a treat and saved us a fortune on electricity as most of the days we only need to use only one ring.
Love it and the veg stay so much nicer.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I have one of these gadgets which open up like a flower and fit inside a normal pan so will fit most sizes and doesn't need much water.

It might not be big enough for a few folk but since I live alone it does me fine. Like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vegetable-Vicloon-Adjustable-Collapsible-Accessories/dp/B01M0XBZXG/ref=asc_df_B01M0XBZXG/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=205249247710&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=487569398155849174&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=2826&hvtargid=pla-423403338955&psc=1


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Just checked they still sell the same one for £7.50 of course you can also go for a Procook for £89.- they both do the same.
In general 1.5-2 cm water does the trick, boils quick so you are not waiting forever.
Both working so time is crucial for us.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was more of a tiered steamer with at least 2 sectons

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

J306TD said:


> Thanks guys. It was more of a tiered steamer with at least 2 sectons
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


My mum has used these for years now. I keep saying we should get one as using one hob to cook all her Sunday roast veg/potatoes must save so much electric.

Asked her last night and her current set are just from Asda, so nothing flash. She's had them 8yrs she reckons. Set before that we're from Rumbelows she thinks and lasted 20odd yrs:lol:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Had the electric ones, had the stove top ones. Got rid of all of them in favour of microwave steam bags. 

Steamers were OK but always difficult to judge different veg timings an/or order in the stack. Also took up storage space

Micro bags are cheap, and cooking time is 2-4 minutes - they also seem to keep more flavour than steamers


----------

